# ie - embed .mkv player [Moved from IE]



## fantum (Mar 30, 2011)

Anybody have any experience embedding .mkv files in ie?

I have tried...

embedding wmp... with k-lite codecs wmp will play .mkv directly but not embedded in ie.

embedding smplayer... fail

embedding vlc... fail... seems to need some sort of streaming server... couldn't find any example code.

1/2 success...
I have managed to embed .mkv vids in ie... It requires the user to download a divx plug-in... The vid works well but no sound  

this is typical of the files I want to embed...
http://usataxpayer.org/Media/Videos/Space/Andromeda.mkv 

tia


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: ie - embed .mkv player*

Hi,

Is this for your website?


----------



## fantum (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: ie - embed .mkv player*

I have access to the server


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I have moved your thread to the web design forum.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

.mkv is not very user friendly. Converting it to something like avi/flv/wmv will give far better cross browser compatibility.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I converted your file for you,

File was too big to upload here so I just dumped it on youtube...

‪Andromeda.flv‬‏ - YouTube

I suggest either embedding it straight from youtube

```
[MEDIA=youtube]CDebgl9U9jQ[/MEDIA]
```
or downloading it and using the method I described in this post->
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f49/embedding-flash-problems-591443.html#post3384649


----------



## fantum (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you... I was hoping to avoid converting the .mkv files and play them directly in a plug-in.

This code plays .mkv them but alas, no sound 

<p>
<object classid="clsid:67DABFBF-D0AB-41fa-9C46-CC0F21721616" width="640" height="372" codebase="http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab">
<param name="custommode" value="none" />
<param name="src" value="http://usataxpayer.org/Media/Videos/Space/Andromeda.mkv" />
<embed type="video/divx" src="http://usataxpayer.org/Media/Videos/Space/Andromeda.mkv" custommode="none" width="640" height="372" pluginspage="DivX Plus Software">
</embed>
</object>
<br />No video? <a href="DivX Plus Web Player" target="_blank">Download</a> the DivX Plus Web Player.
</p>


----------

